#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Cancer sucks

## S Landreth

Pancreatic cancer,less than 5 percent of those diagnosed are still alive five years after diagnosis

This thread isnt about me. I am fine. It is a short story about my younger sister,who is fine.

I wanted to start a thread about cancer which might help someone who has some form of it, maybe diagnosed with it, knows someone who has it or as in this case was misdiagnosed (or better yet,readings on a test that pointed towards pancreatic cancer because the patient was on certain meds).

A week before the summer started, I get an e-mail from my sister who informs me she has been getting test results showing a sign that she might have pancreatic cancer and to keep it to myself.

Questions start, is she in any pain, how far along is it, how can it be stopped, what are success rates after chemo. I look it up and read this,.

less than 5 percent of those diagnosed are still alive five years after diagnosis

I think,. Will she be one of the lucky ones whose cancer goes into complete remission? Will she even do Chemo? What can I do?

I write her back and tell her what I have found out and she informs me she knows and thats why shes telling me. The both of us co-manage a few things and this news will require me to go back to the states and she was giving me a heads-up.

Many e-mails pass between us for the next few days and I find out that she has been tested a few times with the same results and is considering new tests after the summer (school break). She summers in Pennsylvania with her boyfriend and doesnt want to start new tests with a new primary care physician away from home (Central Florida). 

I am thinking why arent you taking this more seriously? But I dont want to push her.

Summer passes and most of my questions are answered. I dont think she would have done the chemo with this type of cancer.

I plead with her to tell our mother and she does reluctantly. My mother gets to work on solving the problem after she gets more facts. 
She finds out her daughter has been doing a corticosteroid because of a shoulder injury (she hurt her shoulder while pregnancy testing some young cattle so the doctor prescribed a steroid to help with her healing) and taking corticosteroids can cause amylase to rise in blood tests. 


High amylase results in your blood can point to a problem with your pancreas, cancer being one problem. 

Couple conversations with her primary care physician and visits (maybe some more tests after she stops the steroids for a while) and tada,..no test results pointing to cancer (high amylase levels). Needless to say shes looking for a new primary care physician.

I did not know taking a steroid would have this type of effect on blood tests,.resulting in a false (not really false) reading indicating you might have cancer.

Hope this type of information and more like it (new drugs, new technology information, good ending stories as above from other TD members) will help someone else down the road, reading this thread.

----------


## Nawty

Friends wife died of breast cancer not so long ago.

friend died of brain tumour around same time.

A member on here is a surviving cancer patient.

Seems it is pot luck if you live or die with it......hope to find info also as you never know.

----------


## BobR

This year I will turn the same age (52) that my mother was when she died of pancreatic cancer.  Doctors always say you should have frequent medical exams if you are at risk by heredity, but I cannot see the point.  If I get it i would be happy not to know until right before the end.  The extra few months of low quality life that the torment of chemo and radiation therapy seems to buy you do not seem worth it.

----------


## Happyman

> A member on here is a surviving cancer patient.


Make that 2 members ! 

Had  skin cancer caused by years working in the sun . Spread to 15 % 0f my back !

Liquid nitrogen ( ouch !) and 6 months of chemo and it cleared - that was 20 years ago .

Never see me outside without a t- shirt on now - just as well it is not a pretty sight !  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Doctors always say you should have frequent medical exams if you are at risk by heredity, but I cannot see the point. If I get it i would be happy not to know until right before the end. The extra few months of low quality life that the torment of chemo and radiation therapy seems to buy you do not seem worth it.


Just to point you in the right direction here.


With the majority of cancers (different types) ones chance of survival is DIRECTLY related to how early it is detected.  Catch it early enough and patients have a relatively good (or at least very improved) chance.  But most people detect it only at an advanced stage, when its honestly too late to do anything about it.

Unfortunately, pancreatic cancer is one of the very aggressive ones.  However, survival rates are, as said, directly related to how early it is detected.  The critical factor is whether or not the cancer has spread. If it has, well, frankly you are out of luck.  If it has NOT spread, the 5 year survival rates go up to 16% or so.  Not great, but near enough a 1 in 5 chance.  damn sight better than 1 in 20.

----------


## taxexile

> The extra few months of low quality life that the torment of chemo and radiation therapy seems to buy you do not seem worth it.


its a difficult call.

my wife (49) had uterine cancer, luckily caught very early during a regular check-up, had surgery, no chemo or radio needed, survivor of 6 years now.

her mother (70) had advanced breast cancer, had surgery, chemo and radio, survivor for 3 years now.

her brother (54) was recently diagnosed with brain cancer, had surgery, radio and chemo, is suffering with the chemo and rapidly going downhill. his cancer is glioblastoma multiforme, known as "the terminator" because of its aggressiveness and resistance to treatment. 85% die within 2 years of diagnosis.
he has been a very heavy mobile phone user ever since they were first available, and the docs say they are seeing more and more of this type of brain cancer and strong anecdotal evidence points to a link between mobile phone radiation and malignant brain tumours.)

good friend in the uk, 55, non smoker, died from lung cancer, had a long fight with the nhs who refused him the latest drugs on cost effectiveness grounds.



but the treatment centres in bangkok are very good, once you can decide on the right team, and if you can afford the costs, and have a relative or friend able to understand the treatment and keep a tight watch on the doctors who are sloppy when it comes to  reading patient notes, and nurses who make all kinds of silly mistakes re. prescribing and dosages , probably as good as anywhere in the world.

i could write a book on my brother in laws treatment and the cavalier attitude of some of the doctors that initially wanted to treat him, before the family eventually took control of the situation and got him seen by responsible oncologists , but as you say, will all the treatment worth it , in my brother in laws case i'm not so sure, given the nature of his cancer. but many cancers these days are not the automatic death sentence they were even a few years back.

pancreatic and liver cancers are notoriously hard to treat.

----------


## Bobcock

Wish I hadn't opened this.....

I've just spent two weeks at home, the whole time my mother has been ill.

The last week she has been in hospital and it seems to be pancreatic cancer, she has a biopsy scheduled for later today to confirm.

Unfortunately I have had to leave to return here to work.

Shitty time at home....ho hum

----------


## slackula

Breast cancer got my step-mum in her early 40s and liver cancer got my father (a very healthy doctor who drank minimally) two years later (she was > 20 years younger than him obviously).

Age 34 my brother (non-smoker, very light drinker) had an ulcer on his tongue for about 3 weeks so went to a doctor. They did a test and went apeshit. He was operated on a couple of days later, they took a large chunk out of his tongue and replaced it with a blob of muscle from his arm, luckily it had not spread to his lymphatic system.

He had a bit of speech therapy, some close supervision for about 3 years and was declared fully clear early last year.

Another case of getting it caught early leading to a good result. Cancer does, indeed, suck.

Worst thing is for my step sister. She lost her mother at 14 and her father when she was 16. Understandably she is a bit farked up, although she will never need to work if she doesn't want to.




> Shitty time at home....ho hum


Sorry to hear that BC, positive vibes sent.




/my brother paid off his house from the insurance pay-out.

----------


## Bangyai

> Hope this type of information and more like it (new drugs, new technology information, good ending stories as above from other TD members) will help someone else down the road, reading this thread
> 
> .


Glad things panned out well for your sister and that your mother got on the case and sorted things out.

Sadly, doctors are only human and just like the rest of us they make mistakes, sometimes more than they would care to admit. Just as there are good mechanics and bad ones , the same is applicable to all professions, doctors included.
I think it is often the case that doctors are working under pressures that mean they can not devote more than a certain amount of time to each patient and they subsequently are not as thorough as they might be.

A couple of years back, I was misdiagnosed by my local hospital in Bangyai and it nearly cost me my life. If, like your mother, I had not taken drastic action myself and told the doctors which tests I wanted them to run I would be making this post from the twilight zone.

The message is clear. If you think you are seriously ill and are not 100 % satisfied with the treatment you are recieving then shop around and do as much research as you can. 

Your life is in your hands.

----------


## Humbert

Colon cancer is one the most treatable cancers if caught early. Please get a colonoscopy every 5 years. I have a very good friend who was diagnosed with colon cancer this past Spring. They caught it with a colonoscopy. He needed to have part of his bowel removed but thanks to supurb treatment at Bumrungrad he is alive and well today with no residual cancer.

----------


## S Landreth

^ that took my step-father

----------


## crazy dog

Mum died of colon cancer and my sis on Oz had it last year but is OK. I have camera up bum every three years and they took a lot of polyps out so it's worth having done, seem heredity has a lot to do with cancer.

----------


## pembroke

I returned to the UK gfrom Thailand and thought I have a upset guts and a feeling of the toilet all the time so I went to the doctors and told him, he sent me to hospital for tests the next day and I had a colonoscopy where they found a tumor,That was removed 2 weeks later and followed by 20 cymotheraphy sessions. That was 2 years ago I still have problems such as numbness in legs and feet ,fingers etc from cymo, but still have hair on my head where some loose it all,I am due in to hospital again shortly for some follow up surgery and then hopefully the test will confirm Iam clear of cancer in bowl

----------


## kingwilly

My father was diagnosed with Prostrate cancer late last year, fortunately they found it very early, and successfully removed it with no sign of it having spread. 

Doubles my chances of getting the same though.

----------


## jizzybloke

The wife of one of my mates has just been taken into a hospice she'll be lucky to last a month, she's only in her early 40's  :Sad:

----------


## StrontiumDog

I know that I'm very high risk for colon cancer. Grandfather and father died from it. If I follow the same pattern I will die at approx 70 years old because of it. A comforting thought....

----------


## S Landreth

> Sadly, doctors are only human and just like the rest of us they make mistakes, sometimes more than they would care to admit. Just as there are good mechanics and bad ones , the same is applicable to all professions, doctors included.
> I think it is often the case that doctors are working under pressures that mean they can not devote more than a certain amount of time to each patient and they subsequently are not as thorough as they might be.
> 
> The message is clear. If you think you are seriously ill and are not 100 % satisfied with the treatment you are recieving then shop around and do as much research as you can. 
> 
> Your life is in your hands.


 
As I understand from corresponding with her during the summer, she was fond of her doctor (an older gentleman, ready to retire) and trusted him because of the years of quality care she received from him.

She did schedule more tests before she found out about the effects steroids might have on blood at a different hospital with a different doctor, but then canceled those tests.

But you are right, in every profession, mistakes can be made. 

Getting a second opinion in this type of situation would have been a good idea.

----------


## Rascal

why white type no one can read that?

----------


## S Landreth

Some good news,.but it might be ten years away.

Cleveland Clinic Researchers Develop Prototype Vaccine To Prevent Breast Cancer 

5/31/2010

A first-of-its-kind vaccine to prevent breast cancer has shown overwhelmingly favorable results in animal models, according to a study by researchers at Cleveland Clinics Lerner Research Institute.

The researchers found that a single vaccination with the antigen α-lactalbumin prevents breast cancer tumors from forming in mice, while also inhibiting the growth of already existing tumors. Enrollment in human trials could begin next year. If successful, it would be the first vaccine to prevent breast cancer.

The research will be published online May 30 at http://www.nature.com/naturemedicine and in the June 10 issue of Nature Medicine. 

We believe that this vaccine will someday be used to prevent breast cancer in adult women in the same way that vaccines have prevented many childhood diseases, said Vincent Tuohy, Ph.D., the studys principal investigator and an immunologist in Cleveland Clinics Lerner Research Institute.If it works in humans the way it works in mice, this will be monumental. *We could eliminate breast cancer.*

Cleveland Clinic: Cleveland Clinic Researchers Develop Prototype Vaccine To Prevent Breast Cancer

----------


## robuzo

"I did not know taking a steroid would have this type  of effect on blood tests,.resulting in a false (not really false)  reading indicating you might have cancer."

I didn't know that either, thank you for the info.  Must have been quite a frightening experience for your sister.

----------


## S Landreth

> Must have been quite a frightening experience for your sister.


 
She was relieved to find out that she did not have any cancer.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Mother died of cancer of the oesophagus.

----------


## Takeovers

> I know that I'm very high risk for colon cancer. Grandfather and father died from it. If I follow the same pattern I will die at approx 70 years old because of it. A comforting thought....


I found this thread only now but still want to reply to you.

Colon cancer is absolutely preventable. Get a coloscopy at the age of app. 50 years, I did at 53 with negative result. It is very uncomfortable because in preparation you cannot eat for two days and drink only water and clear juices during that time and a lot of that. You also need to take laxatives to clear out the colon. During the procedure any early stages of cancerous growth found can be removed immediately.

If something is found a repetition after 5 years is necessary and sufficient to give almost 100% security. If nothing is found, a repetition is necessary only after 10 years as this cancer develops very slowly.

Especially people with a history of colon cancer in the family should use the procedure.

I would guess it is also available in Thailand. It is not very difficult.

----------


## S Landreth

> Mother died of cancer of the oesophagus.




Sorry to hear that. That was the first time I had heard of cancer of the oesophagus and had to look it up.

For others who want to know: http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/oesophaguscancer.htm

Awful! But then again,.all types of cancers suck,.




> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> 
> I know that I'm very high risk for colon cancer. Grandfather and father died from it. If I follow the same pattern I will die at approx 70 years old because of it. A comforting thought....





> Colon cancer is absolutely preventable. Get a coloscopy at the age of app. 50 years, I did at 53 with negative result. 
> 
> Especially people with a history of colon cancer in the family should use the procedure.
> 
> I would guess it is also available in Thailand. It is not very difficult.


I (age 52) had my first Colonoscopy done while in the states just a couple of months ago (and have pictures :Smile: ). They found and removed one polyp. I was told to come back in 3 years. 

SD, you might want to consider doing as others and get checked up, because youre at risk.

----------


## kmart

> My father was diagnosed with Prostrate cancer late last year, fortunately they found it very early, and successfully removed it with no sign of it having spread. 
> 
> Doubles my chances of getting the same though.


Prostate cancer can be very benign and passive. My Dad was diagnosed with it a few years ago, and since then it has not spread at all and he lives a very active life.

Its hereditary like you say though, and I get checked for it every six months because my Mum's father died of it. When you turn 40 yo is a good time to get your prostate checked before problems start. :ourrules:

----------


## luckyjim

> "Break a leg


'tis understood.

----------


## cnx37

> CNX: It will surely not help, but - as "we artists" say when chear up a friend before he jumps on stage - "Break a leg (or neck)".
> 
>  (not sure whether it is understood in Aussie Language)


No, Klondyke. I have heard the term but have no understanding of its meaning.

Please enlighten me.

----------


## Latindancer

Break a leg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## cnx37

> Break a leg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And a chock dee to you too.

----------


## Klondyke

And for once, leave the cigarettes at home  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

> And for once, leave the cigarettes at home


Stopped smoking in 1982!
Stopped drinking alcohol - 1984.

Difference? Why stop?

----------


## bowie

> Tomorrow, 1 December, hyperbaric chamber therapy commences! Initial program - about 30 sessions.


cnx37, good luck! May the treatment help and provide comfort.

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> Tomorrow, 1 December, hyperbaric chamber therapy commences! Initial program - about 30 sessions.
> 
> 
> cnx37, good luck! May the treatment help and provide comfort.


Thank you, teeruk.


Kick-off time was 9.00am. Punctual - a big surprise. A 2 hour journey with Samsung & TrueView as company. Movie was a Mr Bean one - no sound for me. Daily ticket in CNX is B2400 - so cheap. cf BKK - maybe B6k! OUCH.

Each machine is B6m + oxygen @ 100% is not cheap. Brand name - "Sechrist" - Jesus follower?

I go every day for 20 days initially - not 30 as originally advised. I am a good luck man!

I get to wear special PJs too.

As I am the 1st farang to have HOCT in CNX, I enquired re a photo on the wall with a member of the Royal Family - anyone is excellent.

Say a little prayer for me - this is my last chance to eat real food.

See ya all

Another update later.

----------


## Klondyke

> Movie was a Mr Bean one


As you have not suffered enough?




> I get to wear special PJs too.


PJs??? if underwater, something like this?

----------


## Latindancer

Or perhaps this ? :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Latest update - refer to Home Construction - Tips - Nthn Thailand (or something like that).

----------


## S Landreth

Breast cancer vaccine shows promise in small clinical trial -- ScienceDaily

Summary: A breast cancer vaccine is safe in patients with metastatic breast cancer, results of an early clinical trial indicate. Preliminary evidence also suggests that the vaccine primed the patients immune systems to attack tumor cells and helped slow the cancers progression.


The new vaccine causes the body's immune system to home in on a protein called mammaglobin-A, found almost exclusively in breast tissue. The protein's role in healthy tissue is unclear, but breast tumors express it at abnormally high levels, past research has shown.

"Being able to target mammaglobin is exciting because it is expressed broadly in up to 80 percent of breast cancers, but not at meaningful levels in other tissues," said breast cancer surgeon and senior author William E. Gillanders, MD, professor of surgery. "In theory, this means we could treat a large number of breast cancer patients with potentially fewer side effects.

"It's also exciting to see this work progress from identifying the importance of mammaglobin-A, to designing a therapeutic agent, manufacturing it and giving it to patients, all by investigators at Washington University," he added.

The vaccine primes a type of white blood cell, part of the body's adaptive immune system, to seek out and destroy cells with the mammaglobin-A protein. In the smaller proportion of breast cancer patients whose tumors do not produce mammaglobin-A, this vaccine would not be effective.

In the new study, 14 patients with metastatic breast cancer that expressed mammaglobin-A were vaccinated. The Phase 1 trial was designed mainly to assess the vaccine's safety. According to the authors, patients experienced few side effects, reporting eight events classified as mild or moderate, including rash, tenderness at the vaccination site and mild flu-like symptoms. No severe or life-threatening side effects occurred.

Although the trial was designed to test vaccine safety, preliminary evidence indicated the vaccine slowed the cancer's progression, even in patients who tend to have less potent immune systems because of their advanced disease and exposure to chemotherapy.

"Despite the weakened immune systems in these patients, we did observe a biologic response to the vaccine while analyzing immune cells in their blood samples," said Gillanders, who treats patients at Siteman Cancer Center at Barnes-Jewish Hospital and Washington University. "That's very encouraging. We also saw preliminary evidence of improved outcome, with modestly longer progression-free survival."

Of the 14 patients who received the vaccine, about half showed no progression of their cancer one year after receiving the vaccine. In a similar control group of 12 patients who were not vaccinated, about one-fifth showed no cancer progression at the one-year follow-up. Despite the small sample size, this difference is statistically significant.

Based on results of this study, Gillanders and his colleagues are planning a larger clinical trial to test the vaccine in newly diagnosed breast cancer patients, who, in theory, should have more robust immune systems than patients who already have undergone extensive cancer therapy.

"If we give the vaccine to patients at the beginning of treatment, the immune systems should not be compromised like in patients with metastatic disease," Gillanders said. "We also will be able to do more informative immune monitoring than we did in this preliminary trial. Now that we have good evidence that the vaccine is safe, we think testing it in newly diagnosed patients will give us a better idea of the effectiveness of the therapy."

----------


## PeeCoffee

Wishing CNX a return to full health.

As I have walked in your shoes on a separate issue I can understand partially what you are thinking.

Keep your chin up. Fight the good fight.

Believe it or not someone is watching over you.

You have been added in prayers.

----------


## cnx37

PeeCoffee

When I am "free", you owe me one  - a coffee that is.

Today, I was a VERY lucky man. 3 shows of Mr Bean - 
a) after Xmas sales
b) beginning of school year
c) @ the hospital

Things must be getting better. this afternoon, wifey & I went to Central for about 1 hour. Even had an iced tea @ Black Canyon. I NEVER go to that Starbucks.

I said - put it on PeeCoffee's account. Their response - piss off - he never pays - orders a lot but the other party ALWAYS pays.  Please confirm, PeeCoffee.

I just cannot wait to see what tomorrow brings.

----------


## Latindancer

Medical researchers have turned their attention to the common cold in their fight against melanoma.
They have found by injecting tumours with the cold virus, cancer cells are being destroyed.
Researchers  at Newcastle's Hunter Medical Research Institute found that when  injected into a tumour, the cold virus multiplies and attacks cancer  cells.

Clinical trials found the new treatment also kick-started the immune system, leading to a double-pronged attack on the tumours.
Melanoma  expert Grant McCarthur says the treatment could soon be used alongside  surgery, chemotherapy, radiotherapy and immunotherapy in the fight  against cancer.
He said: I could see from these  early results that viral therapy could be added to the four mainstays  now of cancer treatment to get better outcomes for patients"
While  the common cold virus is showing promising results in the fight against  melanoma, it is also being trialled to combat lung, bladder and  prostate cancers."
Melanoma kills 1500 Australians every year.


https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/2422...elanoma-fight/

----------


## PeeCoffee

CNX, you are quite correct.
Whenever I go to SBUX I am greeted by a couple of employees.
I inquire if the name Howard Shultz (CEO of SBUX) means anything to them.
They replace their smile and return with a blank "haven't got a clue what you are asking" stare towards me.

I explain that I'm conducting a coffee/ barista/ customer service survey on behalf of their Corporate office.
Their blank stares continue as I politely request , "A double-shot vente machiatto. To go, please."

I take a quick sip and a napkin and walk out the door.
Their blank stares continue.

"The other party always pays" at Black Canyon - true.

Today is here and so are you, CNX. The blessing called life.

----------


## cnx37

Thank you PeeCoffee
Today, another session of hyperbaric.

I am very disappointed on 2 counts - 

a) it seems that there is no special photo of me in the "Hyperbaric Hall of Fame". 
b) no Mr Bean - some Thai movie - have no recollection thereof.

Big news -

Next session - Monday
I am to bring details of painkillers. It seems that i am the only patient who suffers from "rising pressure syndrome".

Say a little prayer for me?

PeeCoffee - only 1 napkin? I fill my pockets.

----------


## PeeCoffee

I like your attitude, CNX.
Attitude is infinitely better than altitude for your current procedure.

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference."

Re: napkins...don't forget to fill up your pocket with packets of sugar to give to your wifey...she'll just love those packets of sugar ;-)

----------


## cnx37

During my time in LOS, I have discovered that Thais do not have a sweet tooth.
A cup of coffee requires 10 spoons of sugar ONLY.

There is one reason only why I persist with this procedure. I wish to eat & eat - then eat some more.

PeeCoffee - next time at the hospital, I shall wear trousers with many, many pockets. Do not wish to disappoint wifey. Disappointment to wifey= NO MORE SPANKINGS - LOVE SPANKINGS OFTEN.

----------


## Neverna

> PeeCoffee - next time at the hospital, I shall wear trousers with many, many pockets. Do not wish to disappoint wifey. Disappointment to wifey= NO MORE SPANKINGS - LOVE SPANKINGS OFTEN.


That's a habit my sister will have nun of.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> During my time in LOS, I have discovered that Thais do not have a sweet tooth.
> A cup of coffee requires 10 spoons of sugar ONLY.
> There is one reason only why I persist with this procedure. I wish to eat & eat - then eat some more.
> PeeCoffee - next time at the hospital, I shall wear trousers with many, many pockets. Do not wish to disappoint wifey. Disappointment to wifey= NO MORE SPANKINGS - LOVE SPANKINGS OFTEN.


 :tieme: That's the right attitude, CNX - do it for the wifey ;-)) 

Stay strong as you are receiving prayer from others.
Enjoy the w/e.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Good afternoon CNX.

How did today's session in the monkey chamber go for you ?

[ Remember the packets of sugar for wifey ;-) ]

----------


## cnx37

PeeCoffee
Today - too exciting.
I arrived early - actually in chamber on time. No Mr Bean - some Thai soapy.
1st hour - hurt like hell as usual.
Today, I was DIRECTED to go the CMU Dental Hospital *ASAP* after hyperbaric = YES SIR!
I arrive - wait > 1hr. It is gin kao time. Everybody has lunch together - Royal decree?
The dentist does not turn up at all! SURPRISE! They did telephone me to come ASAP. Some young "turk" & colleague talk to wifey. I interrupt - talk to me!
OK! Timetable for teeth extraction. After time, they ask - what is your problem?
My response - do you want a smack in the mouth? Oh, cancer.
Yes, after hyperbaric, you will have teeth extraction; stay in hospital & then more hyperbaric.
Please put that in writing, doctor. Dentist says - what are you talking about?

Another very pleasant day in LOS!

----------


## PeeCoffee

The wonders of paradise.

Don't get discouraged - humour them.

Explain that you fully understand how things can get screwed up.
"Hey I've done stupid things myself."

If they screw up tell them a funny story...(for example)...
About the time I took some Thais to a great diving site and told them that I would return back to the spot in thirty minutes.
Sorry , since I forgot to check the fuel tanks prior to departing the dock earlier I just noticed that the boat was low on fuel. I said , "Don't worry, I'll return shortly."

When you arrived at the dock your friends told you it was time for lunch and then after you could fill the boat with fuel.
An hour later after lunch you left the dock with your boat full of fuel and returned to the dive site.
Funny, as you didn't see the Thai divers upon your return and they only had one hour of oxygen in their scuba tanks you figured they must have gotten a lift on another boat so you returned to the dock.

That night you watched the news and heard about four Thai divers reported missing by their families.
Darn , that's when you realized the importance of keeping appointments , providing details and following up.

Maybe (just maybe) they'll catch the drift of the conversation. 
Just laugh it off as 'shit happens' and smile.

ps: Couldn't hurt to tell SWMBO that you want to be in on conversations with doctors and therapists in the future...gently inform her...(no whips).

pss: enjoy a pleasant night.

----------


## cnx37

I have tried humour. 100% of the time - what the T57 are you talking about?
Tried the chat with wife stuff - again, as above.

----------


## Shy Guava

> Stage 4 anything does not end well I am afraid.


There can be light at the end of the tunnel. I was diagnosed, out of the blue, with Stage 4 cancer less than 2 years ago - mainly in the colon and metastised to liver and possibly lungs. Spent almost a year doing chemo, with some Covid interruptions, which shrunk the tumours to what the surgeon deemed to be an operable size. Had an op less than a year ago to remove a section of the colon and a couple of spoonfuls of liver. Subsequent CT scans and colonoscopies show no signs of cancer. Nodules in lungs show no difference in size, indicating they may be benign.

I know I am not out of the woods yet but hope my story gives hope to other sufferers. All treatment was at a Thai provincial hospital and, apart from some of the expensive targetted therapy chemicals, was covered by Thai Social Insurance. I opted for a private room for the few days post-op recovery after leaving ICU and this was only partially subsidised but the cost was similar to a decent hotel rate.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Wishing you continued success in your fight.

----------


## HuangLao

> ^ Wishing you continued success in your fight.



Ditto...

----------


## S Landreth

Fvck off jeff

Cancer deaths down 33 percent in 30 years

Cancer deaths in the U.S. have decreased by 33 percent over the past three decades, according to a new study from the American Cancer Society.

The study  published on Thursday in CA: A Cancer Journal for Clinicians  estimated that this has resulted in about 3.8 million fewer deaths. 

After peaking in 1991, the mortality rate from cancer has continued to fall over the last 30 years due to a decrease in smoking and improved cancer detection and treatment, according to the study.

This trend continued in 2020  the most recent year for which data is available  with another 1.5 percent decrease in mortality rates compared to 2019.

Two times more deaths were averted among men than among women about 2.6 million compared to about 1.2 million  which the study attributed to a higher peak and faster decline in the death rate among men. Men still have a higher mortality rate from cancer than woman, despite this rapid decrease.

A drop in mortality rates from lung cancer has been a particular driver of this trend, the study noted. However, lung cancer remains among the most deadly forms of cancer, holding the highest death rate for both men and women.

Cancer was the second-leading cause of death in the U.S. in 2020, behind heart disease and followed by COVID-19.

----------

